# Manually Sync Google Play Music



## itsTreyG (Aug 10, 2011)

I don't know if this is an AOKP problem, ICS, me, or what but my Google Play Music rarely ever syncs. It does it on its own for no rhyme or reason. Its not when I upload new music, its not when I reboot, or even when I refresh library. There is no option under account & sync to manually sync music so I don't know what else to try. I've tried to force stop the app after uploading new music but still nothing. The new music shows on my computer but not on my phone. Here's more details on my device and Rom. Any help would be appreciated.

LTE Galaxy Nexus (Toro)
AOKP Build 38 (4.0.4)
AOKP Stock Kernel
Standard Voltage & Clock Speed

Need any other info, just ask


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

There IS an option under accounts, you're just not looking correctly.

Check your Google one. 









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## itsTreyG (Aug 10, 2011)

There IS NO option for me.

















Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

itsTreyG said:


> There IS NO option for me.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


Well then there's your problem! Lol. Are you using a themed Play Music?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## itsTreyG (Aug 10, 2011)

As far as I know, no but I'll investigate. But you just reminded to me to mention that I'm using Super Amoled theme. Maybe that's the culprit.

Edit: And there you have it. Uninstalled play music and downloaded from market and viola. The option is there. Must've been the theme. Thanks for the help guys.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## SLaGG3r (Jun 29, 2011)

You should have a option to "refresh" inside Google music . That will manually sync your Google music .


----------



## itsTreyG (Aug 10, 2011)

SLaGG3r said:


> You should have a option to "refresh" inside Google music . That will manually sync your Google music .


I tried that too but didn't work. It must've been a themes version and I had to uninstall and reinstall.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm using the Super Amoled theme as well 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ashclepdia (Oct 10, 2011)

MistaWolfe said:


> I'm using the Super Amoled theme as well
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


 where is this super amoled theme? 
(sorry, being lazy...stop being lazy ash!)
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

ashclepdia said:


> where is this super amoled theme?
> (sorry, being lazy...stop being lazy ash!)
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Play store. There's a thread in the themes section as well.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## itsTreyG (Aug 10, 2011)

ashclepdia said:


> where is this super amoled theme?
> (sorry, being lazy...stop being lazy ash!)
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Its in the market.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------

